# IVF at Homerton Hospital



## Sarita (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello all
I'm on the waiting list for IVF treatment at Homerton Hospital and have heard that it's not one of the best clinics in terms of their success rate...just wondered if anyone had any experience of Homerton? 

Sorry to sound so judgemental, just really keen to make sure hubby and I give ourselves the best chance of success especially as money and time isn't unlimited!

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Sarita,


I have no personal experience of the Homerton. But my GP originally referred me there. I too wasn't confident about their success rate and felt it wasn't the clinic for me as I have many complicating factors. I contacted my local PCT and was told they were introducing a choice of clinics and the choice was between Bart's and the Homerton. Bart's success rates are higher and it's closer to where I live. My first appointment there is in a few weeks time. 
Is this your NHS treatment or are you paying privately? 

Sushi x


----------



## Sarita (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi ya
Thank you for taking the time to reply - i'm so confused about everything at the moment and having one of 'those' days!

Like you I too have complicating factors, i have pcos and moderate endometriosis and i don't know whether i'm ovulating etc and have been told that all things considered, IVF is my best route. I was referred by Whittington NHS hospital after i had a laparoscopy there and didn't have any choice as to where I could go. I'm going through the NHS but am going to make an appointment with my GP to see how this all works in terms of funding and what my options are as i'm not clear on this.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated and wishing you lots and lots of luck at Barts!
xxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Sarita,

I'm in a similar position to Sushi. I was at the Homerton for 1 year as I live in Hackney and was referred there by my GP. After a year of not getting much done diagnosis wise. (I'm unexplained) I found out that I had a choice of there or Barts. So, I requested my GP move me in June last year. I've found the facilities at Barts (scans etc) to be conducted better than the Homerton. There are still hiccups with admin, but I;m definitely happy I made the move. That said I know my GP said that there are many women really happy at the Homerton. In the end it is where you feel comfortable. It's also worth bearing in mind that stats can be misleading. 

I wish you good luck with your tx.

Lou
x


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Sarita,

Your GP might me better than mine, but my GP didn't know much about funding and different options. I would advise you to call your Primary Care Trust (PCT) and talk to someone in the commissioning team. They will know what your options are and where else you can go. I don't know where you live/your PCT, but if it is City and Hackney PCT I can IM you the names and tel numbers of the people to talk to. 
Since "patient choice" was introduced there has been some confusion whether this applies to IVF or not. It seems that it is a grey area at the moment. Some PCT's claim that there is no choice when it comes to fertility treatment but this is unfair if patients now have choice with other treatments. I think this will be challenged sooner or later. I think we must be given a choice within reason. I have heard from someone in another PCT that if a GP thinks in their clinical judgement that a certain clinic would be better for their patient then the PCT will consider funding such treatment. This particular PCT has contracted all fertility treatment with one hospital, but obviously is prepared to be flexible. So it looks like if you don't ask for it you don't get it. 

I hope this helps and isn't even more confusing.

Sushi x


----------



## Sarita (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello ladies
Thank you all for your really useful advice. I saw my GP this morning who is useless at the best of times so I wasn't confident that i was going to feel reassured by going to him but figured it's somewhere to start!
He basically said that Homerton is my only choice as I live in Enfield that would be my only option - but i'm going to call my PCT today and see what they say.

On a personal note - all the ladies on here that offer advice and support (like your lovely selves!) are nothing short of angels. It really means a lot to know there is somewhere to go for support and help at what can be such a lonely and frustrating time.

Wishing you all lots of love and luck in your journey to motherhood.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Sarita,

Having people on FF is a real life saver. If I'd known what I know now, I may have had a better experience at the Homerton. Knowing what to ask and demand throughout your treatment makes a world of difference. Hope you get some answers from your PCT. 

Let us know how you get on.

Lou
x


----------

